
Designing accessible color systems - kucing
https://stripe.com/blog/accessible-color-systems
======
saagarjha
Previous discussion from a couple of months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21267606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21267606)

Somewhat related, the Hacker News bar in its current dark red has a contrast
that’s a bit too low for my tastes.

~~~
ebg13
> _Somewhat related, the Hacker News bar in its current dark red has a
> contrast that’s a bit too low for my tastes._

Not just your taste. It fails WCAG.

